# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ελληνική ακτοπλοία στην Μικρασιατική ακτή (1919−22) [Greek Ships in Minor Asia Coast]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

Στην περιοδο 1919−1922, η Ελλαδα επεκταθηκε στην Μικρασιατικη παραλια και το Αιγαιο εγινε μια Ελληνικη λιμνη. Για πρωτη φορα στα τελευταια διακοσια χρονια αρχισαν κανονικα δρομολογια απο τον Πειραια και απο τα νησια προς τα μεγαλα και μικροτερα λιμανια της ανατολικης ακτης του Αιγαιου, προς την Σμυρνη, την Αλικαρνασσο, την Μακρη, την Ιμβρο, την Τενεδο, τα Δαρδανελλια, την Ραιδεστο, την Μαδυτο, ακομη και την Συλημβρια!

Σαν μικρη συμβολη  για την 87η επετειο της αποφραδας ημερας της Μικρασιατικης Καταστροφης του 1922, παρουσιαζω εδω σημερα μια σειρα απο _Ελληνικα επιβατηγα και τα δρομολογια τους για τους Μικρασιατικους λιμενες στην περιοδο 1919−1922_. Η Σμυρνη απελευθερωθηκε απο τα Ελληνικα στρατευματα στις _15 Μαιου 1919_ και χαθηκε για παντα στις _9 Σεπτεμβριου 1922_.  Σ αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα των τριων ετων και τεσσαρων μηνων τα Ελληνικα επιβατηγα  εφεραν τους απελευ0ερομενους Ελληνες της παλαι ποτε Οθωμανικης αυτοκρατιας πιο κοντα στην μητερα πατριδα.

Στα επομενα αρθριδια θα διαβασετε για τα ηρωικα ατμοπλοια μας που αρχισαν να ενωνουν τις δυο ακτες του Αιγαιου. Θα διαβασετε για ταξιδια σε λιμανια που ισως εχετε ξεχασει οτι ηταν καποτε Ελληνικα, λιμανια οπως την Συλημβρια, την Αλικαρνασσο, την Μακρη. Και αν και δεν ειμαστε σωβινιστες, και αν και  εχει περασει σχεδον ενας αιωνας απο την Μικρασιατικη Καταστροφη, πολλοι θα  μπορει να αναρωτηθουν −ιδιαιτερα σΆ αυτες τις δυσκολες ημερες− το  αγγλοσαξωνικο ”What if?”

Σας ευχαριστω για την συνεχη υποστηριξη αυτης της προσπαθειας μου (και του Αρη− _ellinis_) να αναστησουμε τα παλια Ελληνικα επιβατηγα πλοια...

Νικος Πεππας    29 Ιουνιου 2009    Ωστιν, Τεξας

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΣΥΡΟΣ_

Ενα απο τα πρωτα Ελληνικα επιβατηγα για την Σμυρνη ηταν το _Συρος_ του _Μαυροκορδατου_. Στις 16 Ιουλιου 1919 πηγαινε για την Συρο, Βαθυ Σαμου, Καρλοβασι, Χιο, Μυτιληνη και μετα για την _Σμυρνη_! Για πρωτη φορα ειχαμε τακτικη επικοινωνια των νησιων του Αιγαιου με την _Σμυρνη_.

19190716 Syros.jpg
Syros.jpg

_ΞΕΝΟΥΛΑ_

Το *Ξενουλα* του Παπαγιαννακη (το πρωην *Θεσσαλια* του Νομικου) κανει 
μεγαλα ταξιδια για Χιο, Μυτιληνη και _Σμυρνη_ ξεκινωντας απο τις 19 Ιουλιου 1919
19190719 Xenoula.jpg

_ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ_

Το *Δωδεκανησος* κανει το ιδιο δρομολογιο οπως η *Ξενουλα*, αλλα συνεχιζει για την Κωνσταντινουπολη (25 Ιουλιου 1919)

19190725 Dodekan.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68004

Η _Ατμοπλοια Πανταλεοντος_, οντας απο την Σμυρνη, ειχε αμεσο ενδιαφερον να βαλει τα πλοια της να ενωσουν την _Σμυρνη_ με τον Ελλαδικο χωρο. Ιδου to *Αρκαδια* να κανει την συνδεση με τον Πειραια στις 31 Ιουλιου 1919. Επισης  στις 28 Απριλιου 1920 το ιδιο δρομολογιο με ενδιαμεσο σταθμο στην Χιο.

19190731  Arcadia.jpg19200428 Roumeli Arcadia.jpg

Arcadia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ_
Το _Αργοστολι_ της Εθνικης, αργοτερα το _Μηλος_ που παρουσιαζεται σε επομενη σελιδα,  κανει ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον και περιπετειωδες  δρομολογιο απο Πειραια προς Βολον, Θεσσαλονικη, Καβαλα και μετα προς τα δυο μεγαλα νησια του Αιγαιου και την _Σμυρνη_ (17 Νοεμβριου 1919)

19191117 Argostoli.jpg


_ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_Το ατμοπλοιο _Αλεξανδρος_ της _Μικρασιατικης Ατμοπλοιας Μακρή_ αρχισε να κανει μερικα γενναια δρομολογια το 1919. Εδω στις 18 Δεκεμβριου 1919 πηγαινει στην Ικαρια, Σαμο, Λερο, Καλυμνο, Κω, Συμη, Ροδο, Καστελλοριζο και τελος στην ελληνικοτατη _Μάκρη_ (σημερινη Fethiye της Τουρκιας). Ας μην ξεχναμε επισης οτι απο το 1912 η Δωδεκανησος ειχε περιελθει στα χερια της Ιταλιας... Στις αρχες τα πραγματα ηταν καπως ροδινα... Αργοτερα ομως...

19191218 Alexandros.jpg

_
ΙΟΥΛΙΑ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66821
To _Ιουλια_ (αργοτερα _Κεα_) της _Εθνικης_  κανει το ιδιο δρομολογιο οπως το _Αργοστολι_ παρα πανω (9 Ιανουαριου 1920)

19200109 ioulia.jpg

_ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ_
Στις 14 Φεβρουαριου 1920 to _Μαργαριτα_ (της παλαι ποτε McDowall & Barbour) κανει το ιδιο ταξιδι οπως το _Ιουλια_ αλλα αναποδα!

19200214 Margarita.jpg

_ΧΙΟΣ_
Και το _Χιος_ του Παλιου κανει σχεδον το ιδιο δρομολογιο οπως to _Μαργαριτα_ πιο πανω στις 28 Απριλιου 1920.

19200428 Chios Adriaticos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΚΡΗΤΗ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537

To _Κρητη_ του Παλιου μας εκανε κατι μεγαλοπρεπη δρομολογια. Εν πρωτοις, στις 15 Ιανουαριου 1920 βαζει στο κανονικο της δρομολογιο του 
Βορειοανατολικου Αιγαιου δυο νεα νησια, _την Ιμβρο και την Τενεδο_!  

Λοιπον, _αυτο το δρομολογιο_ "ακουγεται" πολυ καλυτερα απο τα σημερινα! Πειραιευς, Χιος, Ψαρα, Πλωμαριον, Μυτιληνη, Μολυβος, Αγιος Ευστρατιος, Μυρινα, Μουδρος, _Τενεδος_, _Ιμβρος_  και Σαμοθρακη! 

Στις 29 Μαιου 1920 στο δρομολογιο εχουν προστεθει σταματηματα στην Σαμοθρακη, την Αλεξανδρουπολη, Μυρινα, Μυτιληνη, Πλωμαρι, και Χιο με επιστροφη στον Πειραια. Το δρομολογιο συνεχιζεται ολο το 1920 με μικρες διαφορες.

19200115 Kriti.jpg19200529f Athina Adriaticos Kritit.jpg19200828 Kriti Athina.jpg



Kriti.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59894

Ηρωικο το ταξιδι του _Αδριατικου_ του Παλιου στι 28 Απριλιου 1920  και ξανα στις 29 Μαιου 1920, απο τον Πειραια στην Χιο, _Σμυρνη_, Μυτιληνη, _Δαρδανελλια_ και _Κωνσταντινουπολη_!

19200428 Chios Adriaticos.jpg19200529f Athina Adriaticos Kritit.jpg

Adriatikos.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ_

Με το *Ρουμελη* του _Πανταλεοντος_ ανακαλυπτουμε οτι μπορουμε να παμε _απο το Αγιον Ορος στην Συρ_ο και _απο τον Βολο στην Ικαρια_, παντα μεσω Σμυρνης!!! (28 Απριλιου 1920). 

Αλλα στις 19 Ιουνιου 1920, to _Ρουμελη_ μας δινει ενα πραγματικα τρελλο δρομολογιο! Ολο το Αιγαιο απο τον Πειραια παίρνοντας την δυτικη ακτη της μεγαλης αυτης Ελληνικης "λιμνης" προς βορραν, προς Χαλκιδα, Αιδηψο, Βολο, Θεσσαλονικη, επειτα ανατολικα προς Δαφνη Αγιου Ορους, Καβαλα και Αλεξανδρουπολη, επειτα νοτια προς Λημνο, Μυτιληνη, _Σμυρνη_ και Χιο, μετα προς Καρλοβασι και Σαμο, μετα (σαν να μην ηταν αυτο αρκετο) προς Καλυμνο, Συμη, Ροδο, και επειτα προς Συρο και Πειραια!!!!  Εκπληκτικο δρομολογιο!

19200428 Roumeli Arcadia.jpg19200619 Roumeli Sparti.jpg


Roumeli.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60710
Στις 14 Μαιου 1920, to _Αντιγονη_ του Παλιου κανει το ιδιο δρομολογιο οπως το _Αδριατικος_ παρα πανω.

19200514 Antigone Peloponissios.jpg Antigoni.jpg


_ΠΕΛΟΠΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ_
Και την ιδια ημερα, το *Πελοποννησος* του _Παλιου_ κανει ενα δρομολογιο σαν τo _Κρητη_ απο  Πειραια προς Χιο, Βολισσο, Ψαρα,  Πλωμαρι, Μυτιληνη, Μηθυμνα, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Μυρινα, Μουδρο, _Τενεδο_, _Ιμβρο_, Σαμοθρακη και Αλεξανδρουπολη.

19200514 Antigone Peloponissios.jpg Peloponissos.jpg


_ΕΛΣΗ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68474
To _Ελση_ του _Παλιου_ κανει δρομολογια μακρας διαρκειας προς _Σμυρνη_ και μετα _Δαρδανελλια_, _Καλλιπολη_ και _Κωνσταντινουπολη_ στις 3 Αυγουστου 1920.

19200802 Elsie Kriti Pelops.jpg Elsie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΑΝΑΤΟΛΗ_
Στις 14 Μαιου 1920, το _Ανατολη_ του Πανταλεοντος κανει το ιδιο δρομολογιο οπως το _Ρουμελη_ πιο πανω.

19200514b Anatoli.jpg


_ΣΠΑΡΤΗ_
Και στις 29 Μαιου 1920, το _Σπαρτη_ του _Πανταλεοντος_ κανει ενα πιο γρηγορο δρομολοιο που συνδεει τον Πειραια με την Χιο, _Σμυρνη_, Μυτιληνη, Λημνο, Θεσσαλονικη, Βολο και Χαλκιδα.

19200529d Anatoli Sparti.jpg Sparti.jpg


_ΑΘΗΝΑ_
Το _Αθηνά_ του _Παλιου_ μας εδωσε μερικα απο τα πιο αξεχαστα δρομολογια στην περιοδο 1919−1922. 
Εδω στις 29 Μαιου 1920 κανει το δρομολογιο: Πειραιευς, Χιος, _Σμυρνη_, Βαθυ Σαμου, Πατμος, Λερος, Καλυμνος, Κως, _Αλικαρνασσος_ (σημερινο Bodrum της Τουρκιας), Νισυρος, Συμη, Ροδος, _Μ_ά_κρη_ (σημερινη Fethiye της Τουρκιας) και Καστελλοριζον. Θα γραψουμε για το _Αθηνα_ σε λιγο. 

19200529f Athina Adriaticos Kritit.jpg 19200809 Pelops Kriti Athina.jpg


_ΑΣΣΟΣ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58772
Τι κανει το _Ασσος_ του Γιαννουλατου στο ανατολικο Αιγαιο;  Στις 23 Ιουλιου 1920 πηγαινει οχι μονο στην _Σμυρνη_, αλλα συνεχιζει και για την _Κωνσταντινουπολη_... To μικρος το _Ασσος_...

19200723 Assos.jpg


_ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ_
Το *Ποσειδων*, μικρο πλοιο που θα γινει πολυ γνωστο 18 χρονια αργοτερα στην "παρανομη" μεταφορα Ισραηλιτων στην Παλαιστινη, κανει στις 6 Αυγουστου 1920 ενα απο τα πιο παραξενα δρομολογια της περιοδου. 

Αρχιζοντας απο τον Πειραια, _κανει τον περιπλου της Ευβοιας,_ σταματωντας στην Χαλκιδα, Αιδηψο, Βολο, Σκιαθο, Σκοπελο και Κυμη. _Και μετα απο την Κυμη παει non-stop στην Σμυρνη_!!! Τωρα, αν θελετε, ρωτηστε κανενα Κουμιωτη πια ειναι η πιο παραξενη και απιθανη συνδεση με ατμοπλοιο που ειχε ποτε το λιμανι τους.... Που να το μαντεψουν!!!

19200806 Poseidon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΠΕΛΩΨ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53888
Το _Πελωψ_ του _Παλιου_ κανει στις 8 Αυγουστου, 1920 το ιδιο δρομολογιο!!!

19200802 Elsie Kriti Pelops.jpg Pelops.jpg


_ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69360
Το _Υπεροχη_ του Γιαννουλατου, το θρυλικο αυτο επιβατηγο της δεκαετιας του 1920, αρχισε δρομολογια για την Χιο, Μυτιληνη, _Σμυρνη_ και _Κωνσταντινουπολη_ στις 5 Αυγουστου 1920

19200805 Yperohi.jpg 19200807 Kefallinia Yperohi.jpg

Yperohi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρων θέμα Νικόλα! Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια...

Να θυμίσω και το δρομολόγιο του ΚΕΑ που είχε ανεβάσει εδώ προς Χίο, Μυτιλήνη, Δαρδανέλλια, Μάδυτο, Καλλίπολη, Περίσταση, Μυριόφυτο, Ραιδεστό, Σηλυμβρία.

Και με τα όσα δρομολόγια παρέθεσες μέχρι στιγμή, τα αποτύπωσα στον παρακάτω χάρτη της εποχής, για να έχουμε και οπτική εικόνα του πλέγματος τους

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρων θέμα Νικόλα! Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια...
> 
> Να θυμίσω και το δρομολόγιο του ΚΕΑ που είχε ανεβάσει εδώ προς Χίο, Μυτιλήνη, Δαρδανέλλια, Μάδυτο, Καλλίπολη, Περίσταση, Μυριόφυτο, Ραιδεστό, Σηλυμβρία.
> 
> Και με τα όσα δρομολόγια παρέθεσες μέχρι στιγμή, τα αποτύπωσα στον παρακάτω χάρτη της εποχής, για να έχουμε και οπτική εικόνα του πλέγματος τους


Ευχαριστω Αρη.  Περισσοτερα για το περιφημο ταξιδι του _Κεα_ ερχονται. Οσο για τους χαρτες, ειναι ευπροσδεκτοι οπως παντα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα ακόμα εξαιρετικό θέμα, φίλε  Nicholas Peppas.

Θέμα δύσκολο, αλλά εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ

Κάποια πλοία από αυτά έχουν αποτυπωθεί και σε σελίδες λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων.
Η αναζήτησή τους έχει αρχίσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ένα ακόμα εξαιρετικό θέμα, φίλε  Nicholas Peppas.
> Θέμα δύσκολο, αλλά εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον.
> Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ
> Κάποια πλοία από αυτά έχουν αποτυπωθεί και σε σελίδες λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων.  Η αναζήτησή τους έχει αρχίσει.


Με χαρα να τα προσθεσεις ισως αρχιζοντας με τον Ηλια Βενεζη και τον Στρατη Μυριβηλη.

Εν τω μεταξυ, εγω ξεκινω το ανεβασμα αλλων 20 πλοιων!

_ΝΑΞΟΣ_
*1888 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια  1,356 τοννοι,  82.5 μ μηκος, 10.4 μ πλατος, 12 κομβοι*

Το _Ναξος_ της Εθνικης Ατμοπλοιας εκανε μακρα δρομολογια απο την Μασσαλια και τον Πειραια μεχρι την _Σμυρνη_ και την _Κωνσταντινουπολη_. Ο Εμπειρικος ειχε μολις παραλαβει το _Ναξος_ το 1920, το πλοιο που εγινε αργοτερα το *Μιαουλης* του _Γιαννουλατου_ το 1928.  Εδω, στις 7 Αυγουστου 1920 κανει ενα τετοιο δρομολογιο. Και στις 18 Μαρτιου 1921 κανει το αντιστροφο.

19200807 Andros Naxos.jpg 19210318 Naxos.jpg


_ΣΜΥΡΝH
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69771
_1878 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  656 τοννοι  61 μ μηκος, 8.6 μ πλατος, 13 κομβοι

_Το _Σμυρνη_ (πρωην *Ουρανα*) του _Πανταλεοντος_ εκανε συχνα το ταξιδι Πειραια, Χιου, _Σμυρνης_, Μυτιληνης


_ΘΗΡΑ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69769
_1884 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια  819 τοννοι  66 μ μηκος, 9.8 μ πλατος, 13.6 κομβοι

_Το _Θηρα_ της Εθνικης ηταν το παλιο _Ερυσσος_ της εταιρειας _Δεστουνη Γιαννουλατου_. Αλλαξε ονομα το 1920. Εδω κανει ενα μεγαλο ταξιδι απο τον Πειραια προς Χαλκιδα, Αιδηψο, Βολο, Θεσσαλονικη, Καβαλα, Αλεξανδρουπολη, _Σμυρνη_ και Χιο (9 Αυγουστου 1920).

Thera.jpg 19200809 Thera.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58278*
1915 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  2,068 τοννοι,  79.2 μ μηκος, 12.3 μ πλατος, 14 κομβοι
*

Φαινεται οτι το _Ανδρος_ (το παλαιο _Συρια_ της _Εθνικης του Εμπιρικου_ που αλλαξε ονομα εκεινη την χρονια) εκανε τα αντιστροφα δρομολογια απο το _Ναξος_ ωστε υπηρχαν παντοτε δυο καραβια να πηγαινοερχονται στην γραμμη αυτη. Και εδω βλεπουμε το δρομολογια στις  7 Αυγουστου 1920 και 18 Μαρτιου 1921. Ειναι προφανες οτι το _Ανδρος_ και το _Ναξος_ ηταν "διδυμα" σε δρομολογια. 
19200807 Andros Naxos.jpg19210318 Naxos.jpg

Στις 25 Αυγουστου 1922, το _Ανδρος_ εκανε ενα ταξιδι για Σμυρνη, Μυτιληνη, Κωνσταντινουπολη και Βαρνα Βουλγαριας! 
19220825 Kea Andros.jpg

Andros.jpg

Επισης στην ιστοσελιδα   http://www.kromnaioi.gr/pages/kalamaria_1922.htm  αναφερεται οτι
Transfer Kalamaria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69769
*1884 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια  819 τοννοι  66 μ μηκος, 9.8 μ πλατος, 13.6 κομβοι*

To _Κεφαλληνια_ ηταν ενα γνωστο πλοιο της εταιρειας Γιαννουλατου. Στις 7 Αυγουστου 1920 πηγαινε απο τον Πειραια στην Κωνσταντινουπολη και μετα στην Κωνσταντζα.

Kefallinia.jpg 19200807 Kefallinia Yperohi.jpg


_ΜΗΛΟΣ
_Λιγες μερες αργοτερα, στις 23 Αυγουστου 1920, το _Μηλος_ κανει ακριβως το ιδιο ταξιδι που εκανε και το _Θηρα_!  Το _Μηλος_ ηταν το πρωην _Αργοστολι_ που το ειδαμε στην πρωτη σελιδα.

Milos.jpg 19200823 Melos.jpg


_ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...86&postcount=4  και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66053
*1882 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  502 τοννοι  12 κομβοι*

Το παλιο πλοιο _Ναυπλιον_ του _Γουδη_ και μετα του Παληου, εδω, λιγο πριν πουληθει στον _Γιαννουλατο_ και γινει *Χρυσαλλις* (1922) κανει στις 23 Σεπτεμβριου 1920 το δρομολογιο για το οποιον εγινε γνωστο το *Κρητη*.   Πειραιευς, Χιος, Βολισσος, Ψαρα, Μυτιληνη, Μυθημνα, Αγιος Ευστρατιος, Μυρινα, Μουδρος, _Τενεδος_, _Ιμβρος_  και Σαμοθρακη 

19200923 Chalkis Nauplion.jpg

Η Τενεδος το 1906
Tenedos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΙΣΜΗΝΗ
h_ttp://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62087_
1881 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  985 τοννοι,  76.3 μ μηκος, 9.1 μ πλατος, 13 κομβοι

_Το _Ισμηνη_ της _Ελληνικης Εταιρειας Θαλασσιων Επιχειρησεων του Παληου_ ηταν ενα απο τα γνωστοτερα καραβια της εποχης εκεινης. Αρχικα ηταν ενα απο τα πλοια της εταιρειας _McDowall & Barbour_ και περασε στα χερια του _Παληου_ το 1916. Στις 23 Αυγουστου 1920 πηγαινει στην Χιο, _Σμυρνη,_ Μυτιληνη, _Δαρδανελλια_, _Καλλιπολη_ και _Κωνσταντινουπολη_. Το ιδιο δρομολογιο κανει και δυο χρονια αργοτερα, στις 14 Απριλιου 1922, στις 7 και 19 Αυγουστου 1922!

Ismene0.jpgIsmene.jpg

19200823 Ismhnh Athina Kriti.jpg19220414 Ismini.jpg19220807 Ismene Chios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΘΡΑΚΗ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68709_
1887 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  1,481 τοννοι  80.5 μ μηκος, 9.8 μ πλατος, 13 κομβοι
_
Λοιπον αυτο το _Θρακη_ με εχει βαλει σε πολλη σκεψη. Να ειναι το γνωστο μας *Θρακη* της εταιρειας _Παντελη_; Αν ναι, θα επρεπε να λεγεται _Ευστρατιος_ το 1920! 

Thraki.jpg

Εν παση περιπτωσει, μπαινει και αυτο το πλοιο σε δρομολογια αναλογα με αυτα του *Θηρα*! Απο Πειραια προς _Σμυρνη_, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Καβαλα, Θεσσαλονικη, Βολο, Χαλκιδα και Πειραια (28 Αυγουστου 1920). 

19200828 Thraki.jpg

Επισης στην ιστοσελιδα   http://www.kromnaioi.gr/pages/kalamaria_1922.htm  αναφερεται οτι
Transfer Kalamaria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΧΑΛΚΙΣ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62067
*1878 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  683 τοννοι,  66.3 μ μηκος, 9.2 μ πλατος, 12 κομβοι*

Το _Χαλκις_ ηταν αλλο ενα πλοιο της περιοδου που εκανε το δρομολογιο Πειραια, _Σμυρνης_ (εδω στις 23 Σεπτεμβριου 1920). Το πλοιο αναφερεται σαν μελος της Πανεβο&#239;κης  εταιρειας Γαμβεττα και το ξερουμε καλυτερα σαν *Ναυκρατουσσα* του Γιαννουλατου (1923) και Ψαρα (1933)

Chalkis.jpg

19200923 Chalkis Nauplion.jpg

Η Σμυρνη το 1903

Smyrna 1903.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΕΛΛΗΣΠΟΝΤΟΣ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=34313
*1882 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  354 τοννοι  49.8 μ μηκος, 8.0 μ πλατος, 10.3 κομβοι*

Το *Ελλησποντος* του _Φιλιππου Καβουνιδου_ ηλθε στα χερια της Ελληνικης εταιρειας το 1920,  οντας προηγουμενως το πρωτο *Τριγλια*. Εκανε μικρα δρομολογια στην Προποντιδα, συνηθως μεταξυ Πανορμου και Πριγκιπονησων. Αργοτερα εγινε γνωστο σαν _Κεα_ (το δευτερο με αυτο το ονομα) και *Θεοτοκος

* Ellispontos.jpgEllispontos2.jpg


Η Χαλκη των Πριγκιπονησων το 1905

Halki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΤΡΙΓΛΙΑ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44161

Το _Τριγλια_ του _Καβουνιδη_ αγραστηκε απο αυτον το 1919 και εσωσε παρα πολυ κοσμο το 1922. Ηταν βασικα ενα μικρο πλοιο στην Προποντιδα, γυρω στα Μουδανια και  την Τριγλια.

Εδω και μια φωτογραφια του, ευγενη φροντιδι του φιλου μας του Αρη (_Ellinis_). 

Triglia.jpg

Ιδου και μια αναμνηση της Σοφιας Γιαρενη.
http://www.an-attiki.gr/index.php?op...522&Itemid=103



> «Και ξαφνικά όλα τελείωσαν. Ήταν το ζεστό απόγευμα του Αυγούστου του 1922 όταν μάθαμε πως ο ελληνικός στρατός υποχωρούσε. Λίγες μέρες αργότερα τα κακά μαντάτα μεγάλωσαν. Όλοι έφευγαν. Οι Τούρκοι άρχισαν να γυρίζουν και να καταδιώκουν του Έλληνες όπου τους έβρισκαν. Τρόμος και φόβος μας έπιασε. Αρχίσαμε να φεύγουμε. [/FONT][/I]
> 
> Τότε ήρθε το πλοίο του _Φίλιππα Καβουνίδη_ η _Τρίγλια_ και μας πήρε. Ας είναι η ψυχή του αναπαυμένη. Ο ευεργέτης μας και συμπατριώτης μας αυτός έσωσε τότε τον κόσμο.
> 
> Το τι γινότανε στο λιμάνι δεν περιγράφεται. Ο πανικός και ο φόβος μας είχε καταλάβει. Η μάνα έχανε το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα. Πεινασμένοι, νηστικοί μΆ ένα ντέγκι στη μασχάλη μπαίναμε όπου βρίσκαμε. Λίγα πράγματα πήραμε μαζί μας. Πολλοί τότε χαθήκανε. ¶λλοι πέσανε στη θάλασσα και πνιγήκανε. Πολλά κορίτσια πέσανε στα χέρια των Τούρκων και χάθηκαν. ¶λλα τα στείλαμε στην Πόλη για να τα σώσουμε. Μαζί του πήγε και η μεγαλύτερή μου αδελφή η Κατίνα, που φορούσε ακόμα τη μπλε ποδιά του σχολείου.
> 
> Στο καράβι που μπήκαμε, ήμασταν ο ένας επάνω στον άλλο. Δίψα, πείνα, αρρώστια, καημός και πόνος. ΜΆ όλο τον καημό της προσφυγιάς πήραμε μαζί μας και την εικόνα της Παναγιάς της Παντοβασίλισσας από την εκκλησιά μας.
> 
> Το καράβι ύστερα από ένα δύσκολο ταξίδι έπιασε την Τένεδο[/U]. Εκεί κατεβήκανε αρκετοί. Μετά το πλοίο έφτασε στη Ραιδεστό, όπου κατεβήκαμε όλοι. Εκεί μείναμε για λίγες μέρες. Υποφέραμε πολύ. Δεν είχαμε που να κοιμηθούμε. Με το φθινόπωρο άρχισαν οι κακοκαιρίες και οι βροχές. Πεινούσαμε, δεν είχαμε ρούχα, σκεπάσματα, φάρμακα. Μας έβαλαν να κοιμούμαστε μέσα σε στάβλους, μαζί με τΆ αλόγατα, για να γλιτώσουμε το κρύο και τη βροχή. Ο Θεός όμως μας αγαπούσε. Έκανε και καμιά λιακάδα. Τότε βγαίναμε σαν τα σαλιγκάρια και ψάχναμε για τροφή...


Η κωμοπολη Τρίγλια

Triglia port.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55483
*1896 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  710 τοννοι  68.5 μ μηκος, 9.8 μ πλατος, 12 κομβοι*

Το γνωστο μας επιβατηγο _Βικτωρια_ κανει το δρομολογιο _Σμυρνης_ και Μυτιληνης στις 8 Απριλιου 1921 και _Σμυρνης,_ Μυτιληνης και _Κωνσταντινουπολεως_ στις 28 Απριλιου 1921 και 24 Ιουνιου 1921.

Victoria.jpg

19210408 Victoria.jpg19210428 Victoria.jpg19210624 Victoria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69385
*1881 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  411 τοννοι , 59.5 μ μηκος, 7.7 μ πλατος, 12 κομβοι*

Εδω το πολυ μικρο _Ζακυνθος_ του _Γιαννουλατου_ κανει το γνωστο δομολογιο που το φερνει στην _Σμυρνη_ και _Κωνσταντινουπολη_ στις 8 Απριλιου 1921. Στις 2 Αυγουστου 1922 πηγαινει στην Χιο, _Σμυρνη_, Μυτιληνη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Καβαλα και Θεσσαλονικη.

19210408 Zakynthos.jpg19220802 Zakynthos Antigone.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΙΘΑΚΗ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69499
*1894 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  675 τοννοι,  61 μ μηκος, 8.2 μ πλατος, 12 κομβοι*

Ακομη και το μικρο _Ιθακη_ της _Ατμοπλοιας της Ιθακης_ του Δρακουλη μπηκε στο χορο το 1921. Εδω στις 28 Απριλιου 1921 κανει το δρομολογιο Πειραιως, Χιου, _Σμυρνης_, Μυτιληνης, Καβαλας, Θεσσαλονικης, Βολου, Χαλκιδος και Πειραιως. Παραξενο, γιατι αυτο το πλοιο ηταν σχεδον παντα στην γραμμη Ιονιου. 

Ithaki2.jpg Ithaki.jpg

19210428 Ithaki.jpg

Η Σμυρνη το 1911. Προκυμαια για μικροτερα τοπικα πλοιαρια
Smyrna 1911.jpg

 Το ατμοπλοιο _Ιθακη_ της _Ατμοπλοιας της Ιθακης_ του Δρακουλη στην Σμυρνη ετοιμο να παραλαβει προσφυγες. 
Smyrna ship.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΚΑΒΑΛΑ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52356
*1901 Γερμανια,  2,037 τοννοι  88.8 μ μηκος, 12.6 μ πλατος, 9 κομβοι
*
Το _Καβαλα_ ηταν ενα μεγαλο φορτηγο που ανηκε στο Ελληνικο κρατος μετα το 1921 και βοηθησε στην μεταφορα Ελληνων προσφυγων απο την Μικρα Ασια. Στην ιστοσελιδα   http://www.kromnaioi.gr/pages/kalamaria_1922.htm  αναφερεται οτι
Transfer Kalamaria.jpg

Το πλοιο "εζησε" μεχρι το 1956!

Kavala.jpg

Απο την καταστροφη της Σμυρνης

Micras Kata.jpg

_ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52356_
1896 Γερμανια,  4,612 τοννοι  114.5 μ μηκος, 14.1 μ πλατος, 12.2 κομβοι

_Το _Αρχιπελαγος_ ηταν ενα μεγαλο φορτηγο που ανηκε στο Ελληνικο κρατος μετα το 1920 και βοηθησε στην μεταφορα Ελληνων προσφυγων απο την Μικρα Ασια.

Smyrn Cata.jpg

Mikra Cata3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ 
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66622
*1863 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  598 τοννοι  64.7 μ μηκος, 8.4 μ πλατος, 12 κομβοι

*Τα _Αγγελικη_ και _Ατρομητος_ ηταν δυο πασιγνωστα πλοια της _Ατμοπλοιας Γιαννουλατου_. Η _Αγγελικη_ ηλθε στην _Ιονικη Ατμοπλοια_ του 1912 και πηρε αυτο  το ονομα το 1916.  Εδω το *Αγγελικη* κανει το κλασσικο δρομολογιο: Χιος, _Σμυρνη_, Μυτιληνη και _Κωνσταντινουπολις_ στις 6 Ιουνιου 1921.

Aggeliki.jpg

19210606 Aggeliki.jpg

Η Σμυρνη το 1903 και η Κωνσταντινουπολις  το 1905

Smyrna 1903.jpgConstantinople 1905.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΣ 
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62041
*1899 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  668 τοννοι  71.8 μ μηκος, 8.4 μ πλατος, 16 κομβοι!

*Τα  _Ατρομητος_ και *Αγγελικη* ηταν δυο πασιγνωστα πλοια της _Ατμοπλοιας Γιαννουλατου_. Εδω το *Ατρομητος* κανει το κλασσικο δρομολογιο: Χιος, _Σμυρνη_, Μυτιληνη και _Κωνσταντινουπολις_ στις 18 Ιουνιου 1921 και ξανα στις 13 Ιουλιου 1922. Η φωτογραφια ειναι ευγενη φροντιδι του Αρη (_Ellinis_).

Atromitos.jpg

19210618 Atromitis.jpg19220713 Aggeliki Peneios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68391
Λογω των αναγκων κοντα στην Σμυρνη, πολλα μεγαλα πλοια αρχισαν να μαζευονται κοντα στην _Σμυρνη_ και τις _Κυδωνιες_, και να μεταφερουν οσους Ελληνες ηθελαν να φυγουν απο την Μικρα Ασια (διαβαστε επισης τα βιβλια του Ηλια Βενεζη και αλλων). 

Kydoniai 1898.jpg
Κυδωνιαι (Αιβαλι) το 1898


Ετσι μικροτερα πλοια μπηκαν στην γραμμη το 1922. Εδω το μικρο _Παναγης_ της _Ατμοπλοιας Βελλιωτη_ κανει το  δρομολογιο Πειραιευς, Χιος, Ψαρα, Βολισσος,   Μυτιληνη, Πλεμαριον, Μυθημνα, Αγιος Ευστρατιος, Μυρινα, Μουδρος, _Τενεδος_, _Ιμβρος_  και Σαμοθρακη στις 19 Μαιου 1922. Το *Παναγης* ηταν γνωστο στον περισσοτερο κοσμο σαν το *Ναυσικα* του _Γιαννουλατου_, ενα ονομα που πηρε το 1923.

Panagis.jpg

19220519 panagis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΔΑΦΝΗ
1888 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  1,543 τοννοι  79.2 μ μηκος, 11.2 μ πλατος, 12 κομβοι!
_
Το _Δαφνη_ ηταν ενα απο τα πλοια του McDowall & Barbour (1914) που εγινε την εποχη του Ελληνο−τουρκικου πολεμου ενα πλοιο του Παληου (1919). 

Εδω κανει το δρομολογιο Χιος, Σμυρνη, _Μυτιληνη_, _Δαρδανελλια_, _Καλλιπολις_ και  _Κωνσταντινουπολις_ στις 12 Ιουνιου και 27 Ιουλιου 1922. Το 1924 πουληθηκε στην Τουρκικη εταιρεια  Istiklal-i Bahri και ονομασθηκε *Ismet Pasha* απο τον Ισμετ Ινονου.

19220612 Dafne Peneios.jpg19220729 Dafne Antigone.jpg

Κωνσταντινουπολις το 1919

Constantinople.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ

_Το *Πηνειος* του Παληου βοηθησε και αυτο κανοντας το κλασσικο δρομολογιο για Θεσσαλονικη, Καβαλα, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Μυτιληνη, _Σμυρνη_, Χιο και παλι Πειραια στις 12 Ιουνιου 1922. Και ενα μηνα αργοτερα, στις 13 Ιουλιου 1922, το ιδιο πλοιο κανει το αντστροφο ταξιδι! Και στις 19 Αυγουστου 1922 πηγαινει στην Χιο, _Σμυρνη_, Μυτιληνη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Καβαλα, Θεσσαλονικη, Βολο, Αιδηψο, Χαλκιδα και Πειραια_.

_19220612 Dafne Peneios.jpg19220713 Aggeliki Peneios.jpg19220819 Ismene Peneios.jpg

Palios.jpg
Katastr.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ
_Ιδου και το _Σπετσαι_ του Παληου  κανει ενα δρομολογιο στις 16 Ιουλιου 1922 απο Πειραια προς _Σμυρνη_, τα νησια, βορειο Ελλαδα, Θεσσαλονικη, Βολο, Αιδηψο, Χαλκιδα και πισω στην βαση του.

19220716 Spetsai Ismene.jpg

Smyrna May 1919.jpg

_ΧΡΥΣΑΛΛΙΣ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...86&postcount=4   και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66053_
1882 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  502 τοννοι  12 κομβοι

_Το παλιο πλοιο *Ναυπλιον* του _Γουδη_ και μετα του _Παληου_, πουληθηκε στον _Γιαννουλατο_ και εγινε το *Χρυσαλλις*  το 1922. Εδω κανει στις 25 Ιουλιου 1922 το δρομολογιο Πειραιευς, Χιος, Σμυρνη,   Μυτιληνη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Καβαλα, Θεσσαλονικη

19220725 Yperohi Chryssalis.jpg

Σμυρνη πριν και μετα.... Πολιτισμος και αγριοτης

Smyrna4.jpgMicr Kata2.jpgMicras Kata.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΚΕΑ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66821
_1858 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια, 565 τοννοι 53.5 μ μηκος, 7.9 μ πλατος, 11 κομβοι_

_Κεα_ ηταν το παλιο *Ιουλια* (βλεπε πιο πανω) της _Εθνικης_. Το πλοιο εχει μια μεγαλη ιστορια γιατι ξεκινησε σαν *Ομονοια* της _Πανελληνιου_ το 1858! Ηταν με την _Εθνικη του Εμπιρικου_ μεχρι το 1925 οταν το πηραν οι _Μπιλινης_ και _Τσεγκας_ της _Λακωνικης Ατμοπλοιας_ και το ονομασαν *Λακωνια*. 

Kea0.jpg
Στις 25 Αυγουστου 1922, οι εφημεριδες αναφερουν ενα πραγματικα αξεχαστο ταξιδι...
Kea.jpg19220825 Kea Andros.jpg

... που το εχει απαθανατισει ο _Ellinis_ στον χαρτη λιγο παρα κατω! Πειραιευς, Χιος, Μυτιληνη, _Δαρδανελλια, Μαδυτος, Καλλιπολις, Περιστασις, Μυ__ριοφυτον, Ραιδεστος, Σηλυμβρια_.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...8&d=1243875693
kea22.jpg


Smyrna6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΠΑΡΝΑΣΣΟΣ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65773_
1894 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια,  572 τοννοι  51.4 μ μηκος, 8.2 μ πλατος, 11 κομβοι

_Ο _Παρνασσος_ ηταν ενα μικροτερο πλοιο/γιωτ της _Πανελληνιου Ακτοπλοικης Ενωσεως_ των _Αδελφων Ζησιμου_. 

Parnassos ship.jpg

Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1920 και βοηθησε ιδιατερως το 1922. Ιδου ενα μικρο ντοκουμεντο απο την Πατρα. 
Parnassos.jpg

Και ενα αλλο απο την σελιδα http://www.iliablogs.gr/%CE%92%CF%85%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%AF%CE%B9%C  E%BA%CE%B1/2008/05/26/%CE%9D%CE%95%CE%91_%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%95%CE%99%CE%91%  CE%9A%CE%91_(3
Parnassos 1922.jpg

Εδω βλεπετε το δρομολογιο του *Παρνασσου* της 23ης Ιουλιου 1920 κατ' ευθειαν για Σμυρνη
19200723b Parnassos.jpg

Οταν ξεκινησα αυτη την ερευνα δεν φανταζομουν οτι θα κατεληγα σε 53  Ελληνικα επιβατηγα που θα εκαναν ταξιδια μεταξυ της Δυτικης και της  Ανατολικης ακτης του Αιγαιου... Και πολλα χαθηκαν η καταστραφηκαν στον  πολεμο αυτο...
ΥΓ: Περιμενω τις προσθηκες σας

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται σε οπτικοακουστικα αρχεια απο την Μικρασιατικη Καταστροφη, συνιστω να πανε στα αρχεια της ΕΡΤ και ειδικα στο κατωθι βιντεο. 
http://www.ert-archives.gr/wpasV2/pu...st=00:00:00:00

Απο αυτο παρουσιαζω ωρισμενες εικονες, ιδιως με Ελληνικα ατμοπλοια

M1.jpg M2 Andros.jpg M3 Andros.jpg

M4.jpg M5.jpg M6.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο θλιβερές εικόνες (από το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ http://www.ert-archives.gr/ ) που δείχνουν την αποχώρηση των ελληνικών στρατευμάτων από τη Μικρά Ασία. Οι στρατιώτες εμφανώς ταλαιπωρημένοι, τυλιγμένοι σε αμπέχωνα και κουβέρτες επιβιβάζονται σε ένα καράβι που θα τους μεταφέρει στην ασφάλεια.

Το καράβι είναι το φορτηγό ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ των Πετζάλη & Δούνια (ναυπήγησης 1881 ως WHITE SEA - 1896 CITY OF COLOGNE - 1921 ANDREAS - 1927 STATHIS A. - 1933 διαλύθηκε).

Mikra asia withdrawal.jpg

mikra asia withdrawal - andreas - spetsai.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48965_
1893 Μεγαλη Βρεττανια, 875 τοννοι, 71.2 m, 8.9 m,   15 κομβοι

_Το πασιγνωστο *Πολικος* βοηθησε και αυτο στον αγωνα του 1919−1922. Ηταν ενα πλοιο του _Αγγελατου_. Εδω βλεπουμε ενα ταξιδι του στις 19 Ιανουαριου 1922  για _Σμυρνη_, Μυτιληνη, _Κωνσταντινουπολη_ και (στο γυρισμο) _Ραιδεστο_!

Polikos.jpg

19220119 Polikos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία του φορτηγού ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΙΣ, έμφορτου με στρατιώτες για το μέτωπο της Μικράς Ασίας. Δεν ήταν ακτοπλοϊκό ωστόσο μετέφερε ως επιβάτες, στρατεύματα από και προς το μέτωπο.
Είχε αποκτηθεί λίγο μετά το τέλος του 1ου παγκόσμιου ως πολεμική αποζημίωση από τη Γερμανία (ναυπήγησης 1896 ως KARTHAGO - 1914 ALMA - 1922 ADRIANOUPOLIS - 1923 IOANNIS D. - 18.6.25 ναυάγησε στο Ακρωτήρι St Vincent). 

andrian1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και μια φωτογραφία του φορτηγού ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΙΣ, έμφορτου με στρατιώτες για το μέτωπο της Μικράς Ασίας. Δεν ήταν ακτοπλοϊκό ωστόσο μετέφερε ως επιβάτες, στρατεύματα από και προς το μέτωπο.
> Είχε αποκτηθεί λίγο μετά το τέλος του 1ου παγκόσμιου ως πολεμική αποζημίωση από τη Γερμανία (ναυπήγησης 1896 ως KARTHAGO - 1914 ALMA - 1922 ADRIANOUPOLIS - 1923 IOANNIS D. - 18.6.25 ναυάγησε στο Ακρωτήρι St Vincent). 
> 
> andrian1.jpg


Ευχαριστω γι' αυτο. Δεν το ηξερα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το παρακάτω ίσως έχει ξαναδημοσιευθεί.

Η ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΙΚΡΑΣΙΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΚΣΤΡΑΤΕΙΑ 1921-1922

Το έτος 1921 υπήρξε ένας δύσκολος χρόνος για την πατρίδα. Βρέθηκε να πολεμάει σχεδόν 9 ολόκληρα χρόνια σε διάφορα μέτωπα και οι προοπτικές για την περαιτέρω τύχη της παρουσιάζονταν ζοφερές. Η συμβολή της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας, αλλά και της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας γενικότερα στη διάρκεια αυτών των αγώνων του έθνους, υπήρξε σημαντικότατη. Ιδιαίτερα την τελευταία πολεμική περίοδο 1921-22, όταν η Ελλάδα βρέθηκε στην επιτακτική ανάγκη να ασκήσει στενό αποκλεισμό και εποπτεία στα Τουρκικά παράλια,τόσο του Ευξείνου Πόντου όσο και της Μεσογείου, καθώς δύο απο τους τέως συμμάχους της, των Μεγάλων Δυνάμεων, η Γαλλία και η Ιταλία, προέβαιναν σε συστηματικό εφοδιασμό των Κεμαλικών στρατευμάτων, με κάθε είδους πολεμικό υλικό.
Γεννήθηκε τότε το ερώτημα: Πώς θα ήταν δυνατόν να επιτευχθεί αποκλεισμός των παραλίων με τα σκάφη που διέθετε τότε ο Ελληνικός στόλος;
Η απάντηση ήταν δεδομένη: η ακτοπλοϊα θα διέθετε και πάλι τις αναγκαίες μονάδες για τη συγκρήτηση βοηθητικού στόλου σε ενίσχυση του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού. *Έτσι μέσα σε λίγες ημέρες, τα ακτοπλοϊκά: Νάξος, Αρκαδία, ¶κτιον, Υπεροχή, Αδριατικός, ¶ρης και Δάφνη, εξοπλίστηκαν με παλιά πυροβόλα και συγκρότησαν τη μοίρα <<των ευδρόμων>>, όπως ονομάσθηκε, υπο την διοίκηση του Πλοιάρχου του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού Βρυάκου. Σ΄αυτά προστέθηκε και το νοσοκομειακό Κύκνος.*
Η συμβολή της ακτοπλοϊας στην προσπάθεια της πατρίδας το 1922 θα μείνει ιστορική και θα αναφέρεται πάντα ως ένα παράδειγμα ζωτικότητας, τόσο στη μεταφορά του Ελληνικού Στρατού για την κατάληψη της Σμύρνης, όσο και για την διάσωση των υπολοιμάτων της στρατιάς της Μικράς Ασίας κατά τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή, καθώς και στην τεράστια προσπάθεια περισυλλογής προσφύγων.
Με την υπογραφή της συνθήκης των Σεβρών (Αύγουστος 1920), που σημάδεψε το ουσιαστικό τέλος της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας, και με την παραχώρηση στην Ελλάδα της Ανατολικής Θράκης, της Σμύρνης και των νησιών Ιμβρου, Τενέδου, Λήμνου, Λέσβου, Χίου, Σάμου και Ικαρίας, είχε δημιουργηθεί ένα Ελληνικό κράτος με τεράστιο ανάπτυγμα ακτών και τα επιβατηγά πλοία αποτελούσαν τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία γεφύρωσης. Αυτός ήηταν και ο λόγος της προσθήκης στον υπάρχοντα επιβατηγό στόλο ενός σεβαστού αριθμού πλοίων που αγοράσθηκαν στην περίοδο 1919-1922.

Στην ύπαρξη αυτού του επιβατηγού στόλου οφείλεται η σωτηρία της Ελλάδος κατά την διάρκεια της Εθνικής περιπέτειας τον Αύγουστο του 1922. Τα περίπου 150 πλοία, πιο εύκαιρα, πιο ευέλικτα, με πρόσβαση και στους πιο μικρούς όρμους των Μικρασιατικών παραλίων, εξόρμησαν αμέσως σε όλα τα παράλια των υπο εγκατάλειψη εδαφών και διευκόλυναν πάρα πολύ το σωστικό έργο. 


Πηγή : http://astypalaia.wordpress.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και μια φωτογραφία του φορτηγού ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΙΣ, έμφορτου με στρατιώτες για το μέτωπο της Μικράς Ασίας. Δεν ήταν ακτοπλοϊκό ωστόσο μετέφερε ως επιβάτες, στρατεύματα από και προς το μέτωπο.
> Είχε αποκτηθεί λίγο μετά το τέλος του 1ου παγκόσμιου ως πολεμική αποζημίωση από τη Γερμανία (ναυπήγησης 1896 ως KARTHAGO - 1914 ALMA - 1922 ADRIANOUPOLIS - 1923 IOANNIS D. - 18.6.25 ναυάγησε στο Ακρωτήρι St Vincent). 
> 
> andrian1.jpg


Η ιδια φωτογραφια απο τον ΕΛΙΑ, ισως καπως καθαροτερη

Adianoupolis.JPG

Η ιδια φωτογραφια απο τον ΕΛΙΑ, ισως καπως καθαροτερη
Αδριανουπολη


_Miramar_



> IDNo:     1143126     Year:     1896
> Name:     KARTHAGO     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     28.7.96
> Flag:     DEU     Date of completion:     9.96
> Tons:     2822     Link:     1868
> DWT:         Yard No:     62
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     91.5     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     12.8     Builder:     Priestman
> ...


Karthago.jpg

Μαλλον ηταν επιβατηγο και εκανε ταξιδια στην Νοτιο Αμερικη...
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/hamburg.html

Tο 1914 περασε στην Emder Rederei και ονομασθηκε *Alma*.  
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...13&postcount=2

Emder Reederei AG  http://www.dieter-engel.com/texte/fi...r-reederei.htm




> EMDER REEDEREI AG, EMDEN/HAMBURG
> 
> Die Gesellschaft wurde 25. April 1914 mit einem Aktienkapital von 500.000 Mark (500 Aktien a 1000 Mark) mit Sitz in Emden und Zweigniederlassung in Hamburg gegr&#252;ndet. Mitbegr&#252;nder war &#252;brigens Wilhelm N&#252;bel, der bereits die Emder Dampferkompagnie gegr&#252;ndet hatte. .
> ..........
> 
>  Der Betrieb wurde mit den angekauften Dampfern Alma (ex Karthago), Atta (ex Troja), Lizzy (ex Parthia) und Marie (ex Nicolaos Kirzis) von zusammen 16.000 Tonnen Tragf&#228;higkeit begonnen. 1915 kam der Dampfer Anni (3800 Tonnen) von der Fa. Alfred Petersen, Hamburg hinzu. W&#228;hrend des Krieges wurden die Schiffe in der Erzfahrt besch&#228;ftigt. In den Kriegsjahren 1917 und 1918 hatte die Reederei au&#223;erdem den Bau von 4 weiteren Dampfern beauftragt. Ob diese jedoch jemals f&#252;r die Reederei fuhren ist nicht bekannt.
> 
> Von Kriegssch&#228;den blieb die Firma zwar verschont, aber aufgrund der Blockadebestimmungen sah sich die Gesellschaft gezwungen, ihre ganze Flotte aufzulegen.  Nach dem Krieg wurden die Schiffe f&#252;r Lebensmitteltransporte genutzt und mu&#223;ten hierzu nach Leith ausgeliefert werden. Eine R&#252;ckgabe der Schiffe erfolgte nicht. So erwarb die Gesellschaft 1922 mit frischem Kapital neue Schiffe. Doch aufgrund der einsetzenden Weltwirtschaftskrise blieb der Erfolg aus und am 29.5.1925 wurde &#252;ber das Verm&#246;gen der Gesellschaft der Konkurs er&#246;ffnet.


Και μια Σουηδικη φωτογραφια σαν *ΑΛΜΑ*!!!!
http://www.sjohistoriska.se/sv/Fordj...?msobjid=76342

Alma.jpg




> Fartygsnamn 				    ALMA 			     			     			     				    Rederi/&#228;gare 				    Emder Reederei A.G., Emden (DE 			     			     				    Bygg&#229;r 				    1896 			     			     				    Varv 				    J. Priestman & Co, Sunderland (UK) 			     			     			     	             				    Geografisk plats 				     				        Oskarshamn 				                              			     			     				    Kategorier 				     				        Bryggor, lastageplatser 				                              			         			 				    S&#246;kord 				    Last&#229;ngfartyg 			     			     			     				    &#214;vrigt 				    Br.t.: 2822 ton ex KARTHAGO


To *ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΙΣ* Μαλλον ηταν επανορθωση στους Αγγλους το 1920

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η ιδια φωτογραφια απο τον ΕΛΙΑ, ισως καπως καθαροτερη
> 
> Adianoupolis.JPG
> 
> ..........
> 
> To *ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΙΣ* Μαλλον ηταν επανορθωση στους Αγγλους το 1920


Και εδω ενα αλλο φορτηγο, το *ΑΡΤΑ* στα Μουδανια (της Προποντιδος) το 1921 η 1922, απο φωτογραφια του Γαζιαδη.  Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php

Arta sta Moudania 1921 22 Gaziades.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και αυτές τις ημέρες ήταν η θλιβερή επέτειος της Ποντιακής γενοκτονίας, να δούμε και ένα ναυτικού ενδιαφέροντος συμβάν που έλαβε τότε χώρα στον Πόντο.

Στις 28 Ιουνίου/11 Ιουλίου 1920 το ελληνικό πετρελαιοκίνητο ΦΙΛΙΑ υπό τον Συριανό πλοίαρχο Μάρκο Μαρκίδη κατέπλευσε στην Κερασούντα για να επιδιορθωθεί μηχανική βλάβη. Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1917 στα D. & J. Boot της Ολλανδίας ως  STEENWIJKERDIEP (265 κ.ο.χ., 39,8 x 7,1 μ.) φέροντας πετρελαιομηχανή και βοηθητική ιστιοφορία. Το 1919 αγοράστηκε από  την Κεντρική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος και αποτέλεσε ένα από τα πρώτα ελληνικά  πετρελαιοκίνητα σιδηρά πλοία. 

φιλια.png

Ενώ το σκάφος παρέμενε στην Κερασούντα κυριεύθηκε από όχλο Λαζών και το επταμελές ελληνικό πλήρωμα μεταφέρθηκε στις φυλακές όπου μετά από πάροδο δέκα ημερών δολοφονήθηκε. Το δε ΦΙΛΙΑ, που αποτέλεσε την πρώτη απώλεια του εμπορικού μας ναυτικού κατά την Μικρασιατική εκστρατεία, περιήλθε στους Κεμαλικούς και με το όνομα του αποδιδόμενο πλέον σε FILYA χρησίμευσε σε μεταφορές τους στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Αργότερα εντάχθηκε στο τουρκικό Π.Ν. Παροπλίστηκε το 1933 και αναφέρεται τελευταία φορά το 1935 ως πλωτή αποθήκη. Μια αναφορά στο marhisdata ότι υπήρχε ακόμη το 1977 οπότε εκποιήθηκε σε ιδιώτες ως MEMER KAPTEN είναι μάλλον λάθος.

Και παρακάτω η είδηση της διαγραφής του από το Νηολόγιο Πειραιώς με την αιτολογία της σύλληψης του από τους Κεμαλικούς:

maria (K Kallia) - filia -mina 11-24.jpg

Δυστυχώς ανάλογη μεταχείριση έτυχαν και άλλοι ναυτικοί και επιβάτες ελληνικών πλοίων που έπεσαν τότε στα χέρια των Κεμαλικών όπως διαβάζουμε σε άρθρο που φιλοξενήθηκε στο τεύχος 111 του περιοδικού "Περίπλους".

----------

